# Lionel Halloween Train Set



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I came across this looking for something else. Might be good for those who do the small scale Halloween villages.

Lionel 30056 Halloween Train Set 



. Watch the whole thing. It has sounds coming out of the boxcar. What it doesn't show close-up is that Dracula chases The Mummy around the gondola car. Here's a description.

Click to enlarge photo at this page.

Here's also a Halloween Flying Witch Pylon and Pumpkin Head Halloween Handcar.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That train set looks cool.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool, but $219 ??? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Train prices sure have gone up since I was a kid.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you were once a kid????


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, but just once.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Look for those after Christmas trains. 
Revamping it into a Halloween train can't be too hard for all these creative people.


----------

